# Winder, GA - RUN 7 – 07-253 F 1YR Black - Mix?



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Please delete if you feel this is a mix. You all know better then me - This looks like a BGSD to me, but if he is a husky mix, then please delete.

Last week 25 were pts, the week before 39.

CROSSPOSTED - 
From: Georgia AC Angels
Date: Jul 27, 2008 1:13 AM
BARROW COUNTY ANIMAL CONTROL
610 Barrow Park Dr.

Winder, GA 30680
OFFICE 770-307-3012
FAX 770-867-1660
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
SEE ALSO:
www. Petfinder. com/shelters/GA261. html
www. Barrowpets. com
www. NeedfulSouls. org/main/categories. php?cat_id=292

WHAT ARE THE HOURS?
Wednesdays and Sundays – CLOSED to the public (but they can still correspond with people on Wednesdays)
Saturdays – OPEN 10-noon
Other week days – OPEN 8-5

WHAT ARE THE FEES?
The process DOES NOT have to be completed in person!
Adoption – $100, INCLUDES spay/neuter, basic exam, vaccinations, and microchip!
Rescue – FREE for GA licensed rescues! Out-of-state rescues, please contact the shelter for details.


HOW URGENTLY IN NEED ARE THE ANIMALS?
Call AND e-mail BEFORE 8:30 A.M. on WEDNESDAY, JULY 30.

See contact information above.

Generally, animals are subject to lethal injection after five (5) days of impoundment.

Injections typically occur on Wednesdays, but because the shelter is SO FULL during the summer, they often occur more frequently.

RUN 7 – 07-253 F 1YR SHEPHERD X – If I were to pick dominant breeds for this gorgeous lady, I would say husky / black lab X, actually, but I guess we’ll never know for sure. She really does look like a rather petite, all-black husky to me, and even her mannerisms reminded me so much of my own husky girl we rescued over two years ago. She’s so light on her feet and agile! She’s also very alert and directs those pointy, upright ears to take in everything.
What a rare beauty! Don’t miss this one!


























DONATE TO BCAC TODAY!!! THE MORE SUPPLIES THEY HAVE, THE MORE ANIMALS THEY CAN KEEP!!!WHAT A GREAT WAY TO HELP!!! ITEMS MOST NEEDED ON A CONTINUAL BASIS:
- Towels and washcloths (used ones are fine!)
- Kitty litter
- Shallow cardboard boxes for use as litter boxes (such as the ones bottled drinks are packaged in)
- Dog treats / consumable chews (helps with boredom and restlessness!)

DON’T BE SHY—GO BY TO SAY HI!!! THANK THE OFFICERS TODAY FOR THEIR EFFORTS TO WORK WITH RESCUES AND ADOPTERS!!!

==========
Pictures were taken and list was compiled by Kellie Divis on 07-26-08.

ADD Kellie as a MySpace friend and SUBSCRIBE to the blog! www. myspace. com/georgiaacangels

PLEASE REPOST! It’s one of the cheapest, easiest, and most effective things you can do to help. People can’t act if they don’t know.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

From: Cathy
Date: Jul 30, 2008 7:07 PM


29 lives are gone this week!!!A pregnant cat, a mom we gav birth to her 5 kittens at the shelter and many other cats of all ages!!One kitten is on hold for a myspacer!!!THIS SHELTER IS DESPERATE AND WANTS HELP FOR THE CATS !!!Some dogs were saved but many are gone tooo!This is a truly tragic situation and no end in sight at all until help gets in there to save the innocent lives too come!!!!
Cathy


*******THERE IS ONE DOG WHO IS STILL THERE AND NEEDS OUT FAST BEFORE SHE LOSES HER LIFE*******
RUN 7 – 07-253 F 1YR BLACK SHEPHERD X


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

bump up from the bottom


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

FROM THE ORIGINAL POSTER:

RUN 7 – 07-253 F 1YR BLACK HUSKY / SHEPHERD X – This sweet lady’s time is UP! I enjoyed visiting with her again today. She really does look like a rather petite, all-black husky to me, and even her mannerisms reminded me so much of my own husky girl we rescued over two years ago. She’s so light on her feet and agile! She’s also very alert and directs those pointy, upright ears to take in everything.

What a rare beauty! Don’t miss this one!


----------

